# EO vs FO: Take the Poll



## DWinMadison (Nov 22, 2014)

Where do you fall?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 22, 2014)

I use both. I'd like to use more EO's but they are just too expensive for a hobby.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 22, 2014)

I use both. I have my pure E/O soaps and my F/O soaps.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 22, 2014)

Mostly EO's here.


----------



## dreadhead (Nov 22, 2014)

Only EO. I only use natural derived ingredients.


----------



## seven (Nov 22, 2014)

both. there are market for both, so why not?  majority of my customers, the first thing they did when they see a soap is picked it up and sniff it. they didn't care if it's EO or FO. 

personally, i am not a die hard NATURAL fan. plus, the FOs i am using are skin safe, phtalate free, and came from reputable sources. aside from that, scent only makes up a small percentage in a recipe.

when i am using EOs, i try to create the soap as natural as possible, since it's already halfway anyway..


----------



## Susie (Nov 22, 2014)

I have been sensitive to "not from nature" scents since I can remember.  It is probably the pthalates(sp?), but I don't want to risk it.  I know EOs are safe.  I do truly wish I could find a magnolia, gardenia, or honeysuckle EO, though.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 22, 2014)

My only beef with FOs is they don't usually seem as potent, so sometimes the lower cost vs EOs isn't necessarily "lower" if it takes more to get the same result.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 22, 2014)

The jury is still out for me because I'm so new to soaping.  I'm using both at the moment.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 22, 2014)

I use both.  I started with just EO's then started with some FO's and found FO's sold better in my market.  So I carry both. More FO than EO these days.  Folks like coconut, black raspberry vanilla, lilac etc.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 22, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I use both.  I started with just EO's then started with some FO's and found FO's sold better in my market.  So I carry both. More FO than EO these days.  Folks like coconut, black raspberry vanilla, lilac etc.



Interesting. For those who sell, I'd be interested to know your top sellers, and do people go for the swirls and colors or prefer natural/neutral white and cream colored soaps?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm an equal opportunity soaper.  EOs are great/ FOs are great.  I'd *like* to use more EOs, but the cost for many of them prevents me.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 22, 2014)

For my soap, I'm a FO girl. I'm not opposed to EOs, but I save them for use in things other than soap. Except for Orange 10X, that is. I do use that particular one for soap.


 IrishLass


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 22, 2014)

I love them all;  blend them together, use separately. A large number of FO's contain a significant amount of EOs anyway so when I get the opportunity of using an FO with an expensive EO like neroli or roman chamomile, I just think it's a bonus


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm an equal opportunity fragrancer.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 22, 2014)

Almost exactly what Shunt2011 said (sorry still can't use quotes) I started out using EO and only natural colors, but the majority of people in my area want pretty colors and fairly strong scents. I make both, and yet I feel the FO pretty soaps sell better in my area. I have recently made more of the EO soaps with special ingredients, like pumpkin oil, avocado oil etc. But sometimes they are overlooked for the FO swirled soap. I don't sell much except at this time of year, and each week something else is popular, last week lavender, this week Satsuma Guava.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 23, 2014)

My soaps sell because of the scent and the colors.   I make a couple plain soaps but folks here seem to like the colors/swirls.   My best sellers are Perfect Man (NG), Bite Me (NG), Lavender (EO), Lemongrass (EO), Lilac and Eucalyptus Mint.   Others that sell well are Energy (BB), Teakwood Cardamon (NG), Tea Tree Citrus (EO) Facial bar.  It also depends from market to market.


----------



## reinbeau (Nov 23, 2014)

I use them all and always will.  I make many herbal soaps that use essential oils solely, and they're lovely, but there are fragrance oils out there that I just adore, and will always use.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 25, 2014)

Mainly FO's here..I use EO's from time to time, but there are just so many nice scents out there that you can't get in EO's


----------

